# Bagyard bombers making horrible noises



## GreenGawker (Nov 6, 2000)

I have a mk5 on air, bombers in the front, supremes in the rear. I have had this horrible noise ever since i installed these and i have tried to figure out what it is but i am giving up. 

First noise is when the car is fully air down and i start the car and air up the front i get this very loud popping noise come from the left front bag, sometimes both. It is really load to the point that people look at my car when i air it up.

Second noise sounds like my strut is coming through my shock tower with the amount of clunking it does. It has new upper strut mounts and everything is tight but it sounds like hell when i hit even the tiniest of bumps.

Maybe both of these are the same issue but i need to fix this, its driving me insane. Any help would be great


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

the initial 'pop' when you air up is normal on the bombers, or any double bellow bag.


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

happens to all 3 of my friends on airlifts. pretty normal id assume


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

Kiddie Rose said:


> happens to all 3 of my friends on airlifts. pretty normal id assume


i would be one of them :thumbup:...and yes mine does it every time i air up


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

mine pops when i air up BY Bombers on the front and AL in the rears. all cars on air i have came across with makes the exact same noise so it's normal or ......we are all running defective products. :thumbup:


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

nap83 said:


> all cars on air i have came across with makes the exact same noise so it's normal or


I've never had that noise and I've been on multiple setups for the past 3 years. Pretty sure it's just a double bellows thing.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Both front and rears on my Air Lifts do it. The fronts are double bellow but the rear's aren't. 

It usually only happens when i rapidly fill the bags as opposed to bumping the switch a couple times to get to my ride height. It only happens when i lift from 0 psi though.


----------



## GreenGawker (Nov 6, 2000)

Ok, well that clears up the first noise. Any idea on the clunking?


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

GreenGawker said:


> Ok, well that clears up the first noise. Any idea on the clunking?


is the clunking in the rear? could be a pinched line, and the clunk is do to the bag not being inflated or very under inflated and the strut just bottoming out over bumps


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

You're using oem bushings?


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

reynolds9000 said:


> Both front and rears on my Air Lifts do it. The fronts are double bellow but the rear's aren't.
> 
> It usually only happens when i rapidly fill the bags as opposed to bumping the switch a couple times to get to my ride height. It only happens when i lift from 0 psi though.


when i was looking at it the last time... the pop happens from 0psi on the chapman style rear struts when the bags fill and "aligns" itself to go straight, i've only had experience on double bellows and thing chapman style bags... judging from retromini's post, this doesn't happen to uvair style bags (aka BY supremes, etc).


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

TurboREX said:


> is the clunking in the rear? could be a pinched line, and the clunk is do to the bag not being inflated or very under inflated and the strut just bottoming out over bumps


this. 

but wouldn't this be obvious by the pressure reading from the gauges?


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

GreenGawker said:


> Ok, well that clears up the first noise. Any idea on the clunking?


Well to a degree, almost all vw's (to my understanding) clunk a bit in the strut bushing area when going over bumps. This is why the new Air Lift struts have a custom mount that you drill through your strut tower for. Maybe I'm wrong and someone will chime in and correct me, but from what I've read on here/personal experience/and talking with Jesse (from Air Lift) at H2o, this is what I've come to understand. I've run multiple setups/struts in my car and all of them clunk over bumps pretty loudly. I'll let you know if this changes when I get my Xl's from the man in brown :thumbup:


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

nap83 said:


> this.
> 
> but wouldn't this be obvious by the pressure reading from the gauges?


well it depends on where you tapped into the line for the gauges, if before the kink the gauge it will read the correct pressure b/c thats wuts in the line up to that point. if after it will read low or zero because air hasnt gotten past the kink


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

GreenGawker said:


> Second noise sounds like my strut is coming through my shock tower with the amount of clunking it does. It has new upper strut mounts and everything is tight but it sounds like hell when i hit even the tiniest of bumps.


Does yours clunk even louder when you are airred up all the way?

Because I have the same issue with my front right strut, Andrew from Open Road Tuning and the guys from Dresden are going to take my strut out one of these weekends and take a look to figure out what the issue is. I will keep you posted on what we find. :beer:


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

My (airlift) right front will occasionally pop but only after having it jacked up :screwy:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Mine pop, people think my car is exploding but its ok :laugh: My rears don't make any noise though


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

vr6vdub97 said:


> Does yours clunk even louder when you are airred up all the way?


Yes x2.. I have the same issue, running BY sups.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

Bump cuz my ish got louder now that its colder. I'm worried about the clunk


----------



## GreenGawker (Nov 6, 2000)

I noticed my was louder in the cold. I don't drive mine in the winter but i started it up and took it out of the garage on a sunny day (cold) and it was way louder then before


----------

